# The beautiful brunette



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Took 2 rides today through Uber and the second, I picked up the most beautiful brunette ever through X.

Great conversation, lips eyes hips .. the smoothest female voice in the world, I have never heard a voice so smooth from the next seat over. Way too used to hearing something along the lines of OMG/LIKE/OMG _Whole Foods kale matcha yoga_

She had just finished moving into a house in the area, suggested a bar I frequent, told her I'd probably be there tonight

If I see her ...........

This will be updated tomorrow


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Did she ask if you carried any weapons. Did you respond I only carry protection?


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Anyone got any water? :whistling::wink:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Took 2 rides today through Uber and the second, I picked up the most beautiful brunette ever through X.


Would she have still been the most beautiful brunette you have ever seen had this been an Uber pool ride?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Beauty is external and caring so little of your future you seethe with me


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> She had just finished moving into a house in the area, suggested a bar I frequent, told her I'd probably be there tonight
> 
> If I see her ...........
> 
> This will be updated tomorrow


If you _don't_ see her, just make up something really good and update it tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Shaf9 (Jul 2, 2019)

Sorry man she ain’t into ants.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Beauty is external and caring so little of your future you seethe with me


Quiet !

Let him enjoy the infatuation !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pics or it didn’t happen! And, more importantly... Did she tip???


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Is she going to look like she got run over by a mayonaisse truck ?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Is she going to look like she got run over by a mayonaisse truck ?


Maybe but I would say she will look like your x plus being run over by a mayonnaise truck x the years past


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! And, more importantly... Did she tip???


I have extensive statistics, unfortunately pretty female pax never tip.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


Posting her picture would be a violation of Forum Rules. Original Poster did not post it for a reason, even if he has it, which he may not.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Don't sweat on it. When a girl is so pretty, she is already taken.
You are way too late bro.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> If I see her .........
> 
> This will be updated tomorrow


I think tomorrow is going to come and go.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> Don't sweat on it. When a girl is so pretty, she is already taken.
> You are way too late bro.


You know...

when I was a young chimp...

I used to count on gorillas like you...

Never met a Lady chimp yet...

That didn't appreciate a sincere word...

Be it about her looks or dress...8>)

Remember I've been married 4 times...

That makes the monkey an expert..8>)

I'm waiting for 1 Lady to disagree...8>O

Rakos








PS. Anyone for a boat ride???


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Don't sweat on it. When a girl is so pretty, she is already taken.
> You are way too late bro.


Not always. Some pretty women are mistreated too, and at some point they can be lonely


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Took 2 rides today through Uber and the second, I picked up the most beautiful brunette ever through X.
> 
> Great conversation, lips eyes hips .. the smoothest female voice in the world, I have never heard a voice so smooth from the next seat over. Way too used to hearing something along the lines of OMG/LIKE/OMG _Whole Foods kale matcha yoga_
> 
> ...


Does she know that you're an Uber driver?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's cruse I tell ya. And you can't afford her n e way.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Does she know that you're an Uber driver?


"I'm just covering my brother because he's sick, ya know..."



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It's cruse I tell ya. And you can't afford her n e way.


Yes, I think affordability will be an issue


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I can appreciate physical beauty, but that's about it. Don't like to mix business and pleasure. (in that way)


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Sorry to burst your bubble but don't keep your hopes up. Almost all of my pretty friends are not straight ?.

In the event that you can't help yourself to meet her again....you know where she lives :tongue smile:. You may want to position yourself near her house in the hopes that the algorithm will send the ping to you being the closest driver (if this is how it works?).

However, if she gets a creepy feeling that you somehow stalked her.... End of story full stop...

Females are both smart and naive animals. Most of us are always inclined to believe that is a kind of destiny to meet Mr. Right by coincidence but at the same time we know that it is too good to be true.

A piece of advice - proceed with caution and patience. It is OK to be "ambitious" to test out how she reacts but remember in a progressive manner. Good luck !

Somehow people do judge as others mentioned. Being honest is crucial. It is much easier to withdraw from the affection when you can before too late. Most boys stayed away from me when they learnt about my previous job. However, I do feel grateful to find out how superficial some people are before a relationship.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Most boys stayed away from me when they learnt about my previous job.


Curiosity kills the cat. What was your last job? You could pm it if you want.


----------



## jesuszr (Dec 4, 2016)

Been seeing a lot beautiful people in boys town and Thailand, got to hold my breath!!


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

I am a pretty girl, I love when guys stalk out a bar waiting for me. So flattering.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

CYP said:


> I am a pretty girl, I love when guys stalk out a bar waiting for me. So flattering.


I am truly taken and bedazzled by your UP avatar mug shot. Cant wait to pick you up at a bar. :roflmao:


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I am truly taken and bedazzled by your UP avatar mug shot. Cant wait to pick you up at a bar. :roflmao:


Omg you're an avatar shamer!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

CYP said:


> Omg you're an avatar shamer!


I will take that as a compliment. I have been called much worse.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Curiosity kills the cat. What was your last job? You could pm it if you want.


Stripper or "escort", no?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

My rideshare days might as well be over, as all I really wanted was to find a milf to drive around after work or the days I don't work 
(she has a son and I have son - both in college)

@June132017 ha .. funny .. I actually don't carry such, when wife passed I went the vasectomy route

I also don't like mixing business with pleasure @welikecamping. However I hold that statement true with my day job, rather than this "gig"

@1.5xorbust yes lol, she would of had to known when I pulled up. I've never had shame doing this on the side, but I make it known my Day profession first

When the rates and bonuses were crazy good, this paid a significant portion of sons college Among other things, leaving me with no debt, and an early retirement in a few years

@MyJessicaLS430 I agree. Could never be stalkerish, she welcomed every move and made moves herself. Off the app, _of course ?_

@ANT 7 thats a close enough guess .. :whistling:

yes, I drilled her brains out as well as picked her brain .. Shes nothing like an average Bay Area blonde, I almost want to attest that to her being a brunette.

That being said, I'll still be looking for that coffee break, @Lissetti , when I fly out to Seattle in October.

If, for some reason, I don't ever see her again, which I highly doubt - the last 36 hours is fine with me

For what it's worth, she looks like a morph of Alex Morgan and Meghan Markle


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> My rideshare days might as well be over, as all I really wanted was to find a milf to drive around after work or the days I don't work
> (she has a son and I have son - both in college)
> 
> @June132017 ha .. funny .. I actually don't carry such, when wife passed I went the vasectomy route
> ...


As long as she knows that you Uber as a community service and don't expect to make money you've got a shot imo.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> As long as she knows that you Uber as a community service and don't expect to make money you've got a shot imo.


"Community service" lmao .. it's one of the conditions of parole with the rates the way they are at this point

The money made nowadays just buy textbooks


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> As long as she knows that you Uber as a community service and don't expect to make money you've got a shot imo.


I suppose it is better to be a "community service" than a "communicable disease"...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but don't keep your hopes up. Almost all of my pretty friends are not straight ?.
> 
> In the event that you can't help yourself to meet her again....you know where she lives :tongue smile:. You may want to position yourself near her house in the hopes that the algorithm will send the ping to you being the closest driver (if this is how it works?).
> 
> ...


Ignore everything she just said.

Ever see a hot babe with an over weight ugly guy?
You know why?

Because dude made a move, while the guys that you would think should have gotten the girl were trying to proceed with caution.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ignore everything she just said.
> 
> Ever see a hot babe with an over weight ugly guy?
> You know why?
> ...


This lol...

Being an alpha male has no weight limit


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

On a related note, I had a pax today that was one of the most beautiful men I've ever seen. Looked like a GQ cover model, which is not normally my type, but I forgot how words worked and probably came across as a bumbling idiot ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ever see a hot babe with an over weight ugly guy?


I do not ever recall showing you my pic... :laugh:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> On a related note, I had a pax today that was one of the most beautiful men I've ever seen. Looked like a GQ cover model, which is not normally my type, but I forgot how words worked and probably came across as a bumbling idiot ?


Was it me :whistling:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Almost all of my pretty friends are not straight ?.


Not a deal breaker.


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> On a related note, I had a pax today that was one of the most beautiful men I've ever seen. Looked like a GQ cover model, which is not normally my type, but I forgot how words worked and probably came across as a bumbling idiot ?


You got the in-app tip I left you right?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

CYP said:


> You got the in-app tip I left you right?


He didn't tip, but I'm not surprised. I wouldn't be surprised if he thought I was special-needs. I was very much caught off guard!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> He didn't tip, but I'm not surprised. I wouldn't be surprised if he thought I was special-needs. I was very much caught off guard!


Well this confirms it, I left it in the back passenger seat pouch

Cash.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Well this confirms it, I left it in the back passenger seat pouch
> 
> Cash.


How crazy would it be if I looked tomorrow and there was cash in there ?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Speechless!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Speechless!
> View attachment 339181


Beautiful brunette


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Beautiful brunette


Looks more like a redhead to me


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Took 2 rides today through Uber and the second, I picked up the most beautiful brunette ever through X.
> 
> Great conversation, lips eyes hips .. the smoothest female voice in the world, I have never heard a voice so smooth from the next seat over. Way too used to hearing something along the lines of OMG/LIKE/OMG _Whole Foods kale matcha yoga_
> 
> ...


Son, you will one day learn that the Bible was very kind about women.

If you are a man of the Kingdom of Heaven, you will learn to avoid all women who are not blood relatives (for your own happiness, freedom, and prosperity.) This lesson may take you 10 years or 40. You'll learn.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ignore everything she just said.
> 
> Ever see a hot babe with an over weight ugly guy?
> You know why?
> ...


Or, dude is NOT a rideshare driver and actually has a fatter wallet :cools:

Hey-nothing wrong with that, just be real.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

NotMe said:


> I have extensive statistics, unfortunately pretty female pax never tip.


But the GORGEOUS ones do!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Or, dude is NOT a rideshare driver and actually has a fatter wallet :cools:
> 
> Hey-nothing wrong with that, just be real.


Lol, not all rideshare drivers have trimmed wallets!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

EphLux said:


> Son, you will one day learn that the Bible was very kind about women.
> 
> If you are a man of the Kingdom of Heaven, you will learn to avoid all women who are not blood relatives (for your own happiness, freedom, and prosperity.) This lesson may take you 10 years or 40. You'll learn.


Er, blood relatives only? Are you trying to tell us that you're only attracted to your cousins? You really ought to get some help with that, man.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Er, blood relatives only? Are you trying to tell us that you're only attracted to your cousins? You really ought to get some help with that, man.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Er, blood relatives only? Are you trying to tell us that you're only attracted to your cousins? You really ought to get some help with that, man.


The definition of a simp lol



SFOspeedracer said:


> View attachment 339187


My best suggestions to you are: A) The Zona Norte, once a month. B) Study what Bible says about women. C) Take a week off and sit in the back of your local family court. The mans fate in each "case" will be your future unless you grow up.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

EphLux said:


> The definition of a simp lol
> 
> 
> My best suggestions to you are: A) The Zona Norte, once a month. B) Study what Bible says about women. C) Take a week off and sit in the back of your local family court. The mans fate in each "case" will be your future unless you grow up.


What in the actual hell are you talking about or trying to go with this?

So roughly 99% of men in the US are wrong to date someone who's not related to them?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

EphLux said:


> The definition of a simp lol
> 
> 
> My best suggestions to you are: A) The Zona Norte, once a month. B) Study what Bible says about women. C) Take a week off and sit in the back of your local family court. The mans fate in each "case" will be your future unless you grow up.


Sounds like someone has major issues with women. Did Mommy not love you enough?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ignore everything she just said.
> 
> Ever see a hot babe with an over weight ugly guy?
> You know why?
> ...


Because everything worth doing, is worth failing.

The problem with being a perfectionist is we don't take risks.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Sounds like someone has major issues with women. Did Mommy not love you enough?


I'm just a survivor. I've unmasked women. The hard way.

I'm good. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

EphLux said:


> The definition of a simp lol


Apparently, you are unaware that your dating policy is one of the leading causes of "simp".

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inbreeding
Is there anything you need to tell us about your ancestry? I'm asking for a friend.



EphLux said:


> My best suggestions to you are: A) The Zona Norte, once a month . . .


Not being familiar with A), I had to look that one up. That _does_ enlarge the pool of possible prospects. So, now we've got two eligible groups for prospective dates, according to your recommendations:
1. Blood relatives
2. Prostitutes -- in fact, Mexican prostitutes specifically

I can see that you truly are a wise and morally enlightened being.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

EphLux said:


> . lol


You've made it clear you rather not be fixed, on this thread and another advocating scamming people. So are you holy or not?

Don't throw Old Testament shit at me


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Speechless!
> View attachment 339181


@Rakos .... I am not sure what the deal with the bottom of this monkey is. It looks like it's missing its legs and it's genitals are attached to its right abdomen -o:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

@SFOspeedracer Dont Deadmile us! That guy never let us know what happened after the 1st date!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/fema...ng-on-my-first-date-in-over-two-years.279215/


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Can we please keep the religious stuff in the proper forum? (Chatter)

I mean, really, if this entire site is turning uber Christian, nothing wrong with that, but I need to know sooner than later, so I can find a different place.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> @SFOspeedracer Dont Deadmile us! That guy never let us know what happened after the 1st date!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/fema...ng-on-my-first-date-in-over-two-years.279215/


I would never

!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

EphLux said:


> The definition of a simp lol
> 
> 
> My best suggestions to you are: A) The Zona Norte, once a month. B) Study what Bible says about women. C) Take a week off and sit in the back of your local family court. The mans fate in each "case" will be your future unless you grow up.


------------------------
Are you related to Mike Pence by any chance ??


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You've made it clear you rather not be fixed, on this thread and another advocating scamming people. So are you holy or not?
> 
> Don't throw Old Testament shit at me


I'm just trying to help you with your unhealthy and unworldly infatuation with women. But carry on. Find out the hard way. It's actually quite liberating (to have your life destroyed by females time and again and then finally realize what it's all about (life - hint... it's not about women). But it will cost ya.

As for as me being a "scammer". I'm merely not a virtue signaling simp. If you're a passenger and you want me to take an insured 2 ton vehicle 3 miles to your house with gas at $4.50 a gallon for a ride across town and pay me $2.62 for my efforts, the least you can do is be ready and waiting when I arrive. If not. I may shuffle you.

And by shuffling you, I'm merely clawing back a tiny portion of past fares you vastly underpaid me and my Uber Lyft driver colleagues.

As for me being a "scammer" - I've returned every valuable passenger item. I still provide water candies chargers tissues baby seats even though I'm getting less than minimum wage and grinding my brand new car into ground.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

EphLux said:


> I'm just trying to help you with your unhealthy and unworldly infatuation with women. But carry on. Find out the hard way. It's actually quite liberating (to have your life destroyed by females time and again and then finally realize what it's all about (life - hint... it's not about women). But it will cost ya.
> 
> As for as me being a "scammer". I'm merely not a virtue signaling simp. If you're a passenger and you want me to take an insured 2 ton vehicle 3 miles to your house with gas at $4.50 a gallon for a ride across town and pay me $2.62 for my efforts, the least you can do is be ready and waiting when I arrive. If not. I may shuffle you.
> 
> ...


please consider a stand up comedy gig


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Took 2 rides today through Uber and the second, I picked up the most beautiful brunette ever through X.
> 
> Great conversation, lips eyes hips .. the smoothest female voice in the world, I have never heard a voice so smooth from the next seat over. Way too used to hearing something along the lines of OMG/LIKE/OMG _Whole Foods kale matcha yoga_
> 
> ...


I see stalking Lissetti is working out for you!

@Lissetti


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

NotMe said:


> I have extensive statistics, unfortunately pretty female pax never tip.


Not true! I got my best tip ($20 from the airport to the Heights) from a very pretty gal. We had a great conversation along the way and I was happy she picked the front seat for the ride. I think she just enjoyed having someone nice with a nice clean car, a great appearance and a good conversationalist. She felt safe and I made her ride with a complete stranger comfortable. Wish I had more pretty women on board.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think tomorrow is going to come and go.


Either way, something else is bound to come!

.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I read this whole d*** thread, just to tell you: Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

EphLux said:


> I'm just trying to help you with your unhealthy and unworldly infatuation with women. But carry on. Find out the hard way. It's actually quite liberating (to have your life destroyed by females time and again and then finally realize what it's all about (life - hint... it's not about women). But it will cost ya


Have fun being a lonely loser!


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

should've asked for her number


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

EphLux said:


> It's actually quite liberating (to have your life destroyed by females time and again and then finally realize what it's all about (life - hint... it's not about women).


 You're right... It's not about women. Hint.. Check inside.



EphLux said:


> Son, you will one day learn that the Bible was very kind about women.
> 
> If you are a man of the Kingdom of Heaven, you will learn to avoid all women who are not blood relatives (for your own happiness, freedom, and prosperity.) This lesson may take you 10 years or 40. You'll learn.


Damn, this is scary stuff. For reals.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

EphLux said:


> I'm just trying to help you with your unhealthy and unworldly infatuation with women. But carry on. Find out the hard way. It's actually quite liberating (to have your life destroyed by females time and again and then finally realize what it's all about (life - hint... it's not about women). But it will cost ya.


As compared to an unhealthy and unworldly infatuation with a blow up doll?


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Rideshare Sucks said:


> Not true! I got my best tip ($20 from the airport to the Heights) from a very pretty gal. We had a great conversation along the way and I was happy she picked the front seat for the ride. I think she just enjoyed having someone nice with a nice clean car, a great appearance and a good conversationalist. She felt safe and I made her ride with a complete stranger comfortable. Wish I had more pretty women on board.


Once does not count in the world of statistics. You might catch unicorn which looks like pretty women))


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

NotMe said:


> I have extensive statistics, unfortunately pretty female pax never tip.


I don't know about that. Seems the good looking usually like to talk, and do tip. it's the ugly gruesome ones that have the bad attitudes. My favorite thing about driving was meeting some absolutely gorgeous women.



SinTaxERROR said:


> As compared to an unhealthy and unworldly infatuation with a blow up doll?


Well if he is not gay, what should he be infatuated with? Women are a big pain in the butt, but there is no alternative, other than the gay way, and that will never happen to me. ,


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Kembolicous said:


> Women are a big pain in the butt, but there is no alternative, other than the gay way, and that will never happen to me.


Another ******bag with Mommy issues


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Kembolicous said:


> Well if he is not gay, what should he be infatuated with? Women are a big pain in the butt, but there is no alternative, other than the gay way, and that will never happen to me. ,


Well if he is gay, he will be the pain in the butt, or will have pain in the butt.

To each their own.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> On a related note, I had a pax today that was one of the most beautiful men I've ever seen. Looked like a GQ cover model, which is not normally my type, but I forgot how words worked and probably came across as a bumbling idiot ?


In those cases don't need to talk too much. Doors locked, nobody get out of the car!!! Tell him it's an Uber drill or something :x3:


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Have fun being a lonely loser!


So having a women is supposed to make me a winner? I dont know any American men my age who are married/long term relationship with woman who considers himself fortunate.

My fortunate friends are all long ago divorced or never married in the first place. This is the reality of U.S. "Family" Court and 50 years of feminism.

I'm good.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I dunno what your age is, but I am 60+, and have been married to the most wonderful woman in the world for nigh on 28 years now, and I consider myself quite fortunate.

Maybe that's why you are so sour? - I got the last one :cools:

Ladies - I keed!


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Well if he is gay, he will be the pain in the butt, or will have pain in the butt.
> 
> To each their own.


Humorous!!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

EphLux said:


> So having a women is supposed to make me a winner? I dont know any American men my age who are married/long term relationship with woman who considers himself fortunate.
> 
> My fortunate friends are all long ago divorced or never married in the first place. This is the reality of U.S. "Family" Court and 50 years of feminism.
> 
> I'm good.


I was never married, although I could have been if I had so chosen as such.

Just cause I was never married does not in any way imply I do not like women.

You just straight up seem to be a woman hater. Enjoy your lonely life (and your box of tissues).


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

EphLux said:


> So having a women is supposed to make me a winner? I dont know any American men my age who are married/long term relationship with woman who considers himself fortunate.
> 
> My fortunate friends are all long ago divorced or never married in the first place. This is the reality of U.S. "Family" Court and 50 years of feminism.
> 
> I'm good.


GPS: Turn right on the next one, is Gay Street. You'll be good there


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

WinterFlower said:


> GPS: Turn right on the next one, is Gay Street. You'll be good there


Is that some random homophobic comment?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Beautiful brunette


She's the gorilla your dreams?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> She's the gorilla your dreams?


That may be a question for @Rakos to answer.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Is that some random homophobic comment?


No, just a suggestion. One of my best friend is gay. Awesome guy. I love him


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

WinterFlower said:


> No, just a suggestion. One of my best friend is gay. Awesome guy. I love him


Did you turn your best friend on to homosexuality? Is this what you are saying?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Did you turn your best friend on to homosexuality? Is this what you are saying?


Nooooo he was that way before I met him!!! :laugh:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

WinterFlower said:


> No, just a suggestion. One of my best friend is gay. Awesome guy. I love him


Do you pull his hair? Asking for a friend.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

WinterFlower said:


> GPS: Turn right on the next one, is Gay Street. You'll be good there


Gay Street is rather annoyed at you for your suggestion; they don't want him, and they don't want to have to deal with him. Their exact words were "get used to the idea: he's on _your_ team, and don't you _dare_ try to brush him off onto us."


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Most boys stayed away from me when they learnt about my previous job.


I have a niece who is a mortician. I asked her once how guys react when they learn what she does - handle dead people's bodies. She said she has learned to tell them that she is an "event planner."


----------



## mikethedriver (Jan 6, 2019)

Ylinks said:


>


YESSSS!!!! I REMEMBER A FRIEND SHOWING ME THIS VIDEO A FEW YEARS BACK!!! LOL SO TRUE!!!! NOTE: THE GUYS IS ARMED HAHAHA


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but don't keep your hopes up. Almost all of my pretty friends are not straight ?.
> 
> In the event that you can't help yourself to meet her again....you know where she lives :tongue smile:. You may want to position yourself near her house in the hopes that the algorithm will send the ping to you being the closest driver (if this is how it works?).
> 
> ...


My old lady is an ex stripper. She's the sweetest lady I know.....??


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

WinterFlower said:


> GPS: Turn right on the next one, is Gay Street. You'll be good there












Baltimore



ariel5466 said:


> I had a pax today that was one of the most beautiful men I've ever seen. Looked like a GQ cover model, which is not normally my type, but I forgot how words worked and probably came across as a bumbling idiot





SFOspeedracer said:


> Was it me


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> On a related note, I had a pax today that was one of the most beautiful men I've ever seen. Looked like a GQ cover model, which is not normally my type, but I forgot how words worked and probably came across as a bumbling idiot ?


LOL :smiles: That was me...


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

NotMe said:


> Once does not count in the world of statistics. You might catch unicorn which looks like pretty women))


I never said it was my only female tipper, just one of the best. I love taking women from point A to B as I think they appreaciate how comfortable they feel with me as their driver.



EphLux said:


> So having a women is supposed to make me a winner? I dont know any American men my age who are married/long term relationship with woman who considers himself fortunate.
> 
> My fortunate friends are all long ago divorced or never married in the first place. This is the reality of U.S. "Family" Court and 50 years of feminism.
> 
> I'm good.


If you were lucky enough to have found a female partner like mine, you too would feel lucky. My wife and I have been together for 39 years and we both feel blessed that we met. We are best friends and spend every minute possible together. Sorry to hear you have had such bad luck in that area but sometimes you get what you give.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Great Story Bro....hot chicks are Always interested in Uber Drivers. They know potential when they see it...


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Rideshare Sucks said:


> I never said it was my only female tipper, just one of the best. I love taking women from point A to B as I think they appreaciate how comfortable they feel with me as their driver.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have had such bad luck in that area but sometimes you get what you give.


"Sometimes you get what you give"

What simplistic non sense. Life is not fair. 
In fact, sometimes a person "gives" too much instead of taking care of themselves and believing in themselves.

BTW, I know a couple whose story was just like yours at year 39. Year 41, they are now divorced. The lady's fat sister moved in with her and took over the house. They guy is chasing a women young enough to be his daughter and living in a tiny apt in a cold Northeastern small city. The wife is an unapologetic feminist and packed on the pounds. The husband a narcissist.

That's "good" you've had a good 39 years with 1 women. There is much more to life than romantic relationships however.

Other than having to drive for Uber to make a living, my life is going great and I have no women in my life. My life would have been much better had I avoided pursuing women romantically.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Um, yeah. You don't really get it. Again, sorry. Nothing at all wrong with flying solo.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

EphLux said:


> If you are a man of the Kingdom of Heaven, you will learn to avoid all women who are not blood relatives (for your own happiness, freedom, and prosperity.)


Are you advocating incest here??? Biology 101 here. Reducing the gene pool is a violation of nature. Diversity of gene pool is crucial to the dominance of more favourable traits; set aside the ethics issue. One of the most important implications is resistance to certain diseases.

I strongly recommend you to seek for some psychiatric consulting.



SinTaxERROR said:


> Curiosity kills the cat. What was your last job? You could pm it if you want.


This all dates back to what happened during my 3rd year of MBBS programme (UK system, bachelor of surgery and medicine).

One day when we had an observation session at the A&E (accident and emergency = ER in US), I learnt from the triage station that my ex was in the resuscitation theatre. Nothing hurts more than being of no help until the CMO (chief medical officer) announced the time of certification.

After the one-sided abusive conversation from my ex's parents (I know they don't mean it), I did not go back to school for 3 months. Nothing surprising, I received a letter of suspension from the Faculty of Medicine.

My professor asked me to work in the university anatomy lab (more precisely is a mortuary with the most state of art preservation facilities) hoping I would have seen the big picture of being a doctor.

To his disappointment, I felt more pessimistic about life. There I learnt a lot more about the human body than I did from the anatomy class. I cannot describe in words to participate handling the body of my ex, which his parents generously donated (due to the stupid superstition in after-life, organ/body donation is a taboo in many Asian communities).

I worked FT in the university anatomy lab for a year before my transfer was approved by the biochemistry department. At that time studying means nothing to me, I simply need a whatever bachelor degree so that my parents can brag among their co-workers.

Then I worked in a government toxicology lab for 2 years after graduation before pursuing my graduate studies (I realize science can save lives). The corpse conditions in government mortuary are much worse. Don't want to go through the details since it may be too much for some of you.

3-year experience with dead bodies (parts occasionally) has changed me inside out. My family kicked me out from the apartment since they complained smelling corpse all the time despite that I took 2 showers at the mortuary before going home. I thought my friends were the ones whom I could talk to. Turns out most of them considered me a psycho when I told them I preferred to stay in the mortuary office than with my parents. Some even made fun of me saying "don't mess with Jessica unless you want to become a mummy".

This is the story and sorry for such lengthy text. This is also why I chose to leave the place where I was born and raised. I am grateful that I have found my "second life" in this country.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Are you advocating incest here??? Biology 101 here. Reducing the gene pool is a violation of nature. Diversity of gene pool is crucial to the dominance of more favourable traits; set aside the ethics issue. One of the most important implications is resistance to certain diseases.
> 
> I strongly recommend you to seek for some psychiatric consulting.
> 
> ...


Just a tad more graphic than I expected. 
I would have gladly accepted "mortician" as an answer.

I guess the bright side to your job, is if you ever are in a hurry and need to use the HOV lane...........


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

EphLux said:


> "Sometimes you get what you give"
> 
> What simplistic non sense. Life is not fair.
> In fact, sometimes a person "gives" too much instead of taking care of themselves and believing in themselves.
> ...


I repeat, and I stand by, "Sometimes you get what you give". My life has been blessed because of the women I married. Had you treated your women the way I treat mine your results might have been different. Nature is designed around pairs. You may not like nature but I prefer being a pair.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Took 2 rides today through Uber and the second, I picked up the most beautiful brunette ever through X.
> 
> Great conversation, lips eyes hips .. the smoothest female voice in the world, I have never heard a voice so smooth from the next seat over. Way too used to hearing something along the lines of OMG/LIKE/OMG _Whole Foods kale matcha yoga_
> 
> ...


I didn't realize brunettes still existed. You must not be in Dallas. Hot brunettes and redheads are definitely a breath of fresh air


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Took 2 rides today through Uber and the second, I picked up the most beautiful brunette ever through X.
> 
> Great conversation, lips eyes hips .. the smoothest female voice in the world, I have never heard a voice so smooth from the next seat over. Way too used to hearing something along the lines of OMG/LIKE/OMG _Whole Foods kale matcha yoga_
> 
> ...


???? A woman who looks like what you described had one thought on her mind, he can't afford me being an Uber driver.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ???? A woman who looks like what you described had one thought on her mind, he can't afford me being an Uber driver.


Uber=my son, Day job=her



Funky Monkey said:


> I didn't realize brunettes still existed. You must not be in Dallas. Hot brunettes and redheads are definitely a breath of fresh air


Lol, they're a different species


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Uber=my son, Day job=her
> 
> 
> Lol, they're a different species


Are you sure she's a female ?


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Well if he is gay, he will be the pain in the butt, or will have pain in the butt.
> 
> To each their own.


Theres only one way to pushit up hill, a shovel


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

EphLux said:


> So having a women is supposed to make me a winner? I dont know any American men my age who are married/long term relationship with woman who considers himself fortunate.
> 
> My fortunate friends are all long ago divorced or never married in the first place. This is the reality of U.S. "Family" Court and 50 years of feminism.
> 
> I'm good.


YIKES! You hanging with the wrong crowd brother.
35 years married, 40 together with my soul mate. We don't expect each other to be someone else, and love each other for the people we are.

I know lots of happy people like us!

I also know many like you describe. Bad at maintaining and growing relationships. Bad at loving. Bad at respecting. Bad at accepting.



Merc7186 said:


> Great Story Bro....hot chicks are Always interested in Uber Drivers. They know potential when they see it...


I have found that peoples jobs have very little to do with potential and attractiveness. Most humans are attracted to things that comfort them and make them feel good. Including other people.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

NotMe said:


> I have extensive statistics, unfortunately pretty female pax never tip.


 Unfortunately I have prove other wise! Picked up a chick from DT Chicago the other night. She was allllll done up, mini skirt, hair perfect great top piece. She evened bragged about how much she spent for "this nights outfit" 15 min ride.

Unfortunately.....

It's 3:30 am. She was with her boyfriend as I pull up, windows down, she is walking up saying "maybe next time you will remember my name!"

We laughed together the whole ride!


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ignore everything she just said.
> 
> Ever see a hot babe with an over weight ugly guy?
> You know why?
> ...


This is very true! Pretty girls rarely get approached or even complimented.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberKitsa123 said:


> This is very true! Pretty girls rarely get approached or even complimented.


Or they do, but not by the guys they would _like_ to have approaching them and complimenting them.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Or they do, but not by the guys they would _like_ to have approaching them and complimenting them.


Nope, this is a sad misconception


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Or they do, but not by the guys they would _like_ to have approaching them and complimenting them.


I agree with this, but it's not about looks. It's about creepiness. I love it when someone tells me I'm beautiful. I hate it when someone tells me I'm a hot piece of ass.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> YIKES! You hanging with the wrong crowd brother.
> 35 years married, 40 together with my soul mate. We don't expect each other to be someone else, and love each other for the people we are.
> 
> I know lots of happy people like us!
> ...


??? keep believing that, in the U.S. 50% of marriages end in divorce every year because of money.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I agree with this, but it's not about looks. It's about creepiness. I love it when someone tells me I'm beautiful. I hate it when someone tells me I'm a hot piece of ass.


What if I replace hot with beautiful?


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I agree with this, but it's not about looks. It's about creepiness. I love it when someone tells me I'm beautiful. I hate it when someone tells me I'm a hot piece of ass.


Yes!!!! Me too!! Being told your beautiful in a gentle, complimentary way is always flattering! I get told I am intimidating and unaproachable, but I am married so I don't care anyway..... But the ones that walk by saying disgusting comments more outloud than directly to me, yuck! I don't feel those are a compliment in any way.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberKitsa123 said:


> Nope, this is a sad misconception


And you know this because you're an attractive woman, and when you and your attractive women friends talk honestly among yourselves, that's what you tell each other.



UberKitsa123 said:


> Yes!!!! Me too!! Being told your beautiful in a gentle, complimentary way is always flattering! I get told I am intimidating and unaproachable, but I am married so I don't care anyway..... But the ones that walk by saying disgusting comments more outloud than directly to me, yuck! I don't feel those are a compliment in any way.


So it is, after all, about which "guys they would _like_ to have approaching them and complimenting them" -- it's welcome if it's done by the right guy in the right way, but not otherwise. That was precisely my point.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> And you know this because you're an attractive woman, and when you and your attractive women friends talk honestly among yourselves, that's what you tell each other.


I do know that the less attractive ones get approached more, get compliments from both men and women more and do not give the more attractive ones any positive feedback or if you do occasionally get a compliment its usually said with "you propably hear this all the time but" which is so far from the truth.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> And you know this because you're an attractive woman, and when you and your attractive women friends talk honestly among yourselves, that's what you tell each other.
> 
> 
> So it is, after all, about which "guys they would _like_ to have approaching them and complimenting them" -- it's welcome if it's done by the right guy in the right way, but not otherwise. That was precisely my point.


Nope, if the guy saying something nicely is attractive or not will make more of an impact than a hot guy making a derogatory type compliment.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberKitsa123 said:


> I do know that the less attractive ones get approached more, get compliments from both men and women more and do not give the more attractive ones any positive feedback or if you do occasionally get a compliment its usually said with "you propably hear this all the time but" which is so far from the truth.
> 
> 
> Nope, if the guy saying something nicely is attractive or not will make more of an impact than a hot guy making a derogatory type compliment.


I never said anything about the physical appearance of the man in question at all.

I simply said it depends on which guys are doing it and, obviously, that means largely _how_ they are doing it. Physical appearance has rather little to do with it for women; everyone with brain must be aware that women rank the physical appearance of men way, way, _way_ lower on the checklist than men do for women.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I never said anything about the physical appearance of the man in question at all.
> 
> I simply said it depends on which guys are doing it and, obviously, that means largely _how_ they are doing it. Physical appearance has rather little to do with it for women; everyone with brain must be aware that women rank the physical appearance of men way, way, _way_ lower on the checklist than men do for women.


Fair enough, my mistake, I misunderstood what you meant. All I meant when I entered this debate lol, was as another poster mentioned, a genuine graceful compliment goes a long way and to not be afraid to give those types of compliments, and he may end up dating that beautiful brunette.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> What if I replace hot with beautiful?


You have to cover all bases, just say you're beautiful with a hot piece of ass.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

@SFOspeedracer did she ever show up to the bar?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> @SFOspeedracer did she ever show up to the bar?


Yeah ?


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

did you reintroduce her to your backseat??


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> did you reintroduce her to your backseat??


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> did you reintroduce her to your backseat??


Ewwwww


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


>


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Took 2 rides today through Uber and the second, I picked up the most beautiful brunette ever through X.
> 
> Great conversation, lips eyes hips .. the smoothest female voice in the world, I have never heard a voice so smooth from the next seat over. Way too used to hearing something along the lines of OMG/LIKE/OMG _Whole Foods kale matcha yoga_
> 
> ...


Was she as attractive as Susan Boyle?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Was she as attractive as Susan Boyle?


Come on, nobody beats Susan Boyle


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I was going to ask if you at least got to 1st base, but I think the appropriate metaphor is was her map all lit up with red surge?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> I was going to ask if you at least got to 1st base, but I think the appropriate metaphor is was her map all lit up with red surge?


Red surge, run away as fast as you can.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I have a niece who is a mortician. I asked her once how guys react when they learn what she does - handle dead people's bodies. She said she has learned to tell them that she is an "event planner."


A girlfriend of mine says she always gets shot down when she says she's a lawyer.

I suggested that she would have better luck if she said she's a Realtor, which is also a true statement.

Anyhow, she's with an engineer, so I guess it all works out.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> A girlfriend of mine says she always gets shot down when she says she's a lawyer.
> 
> I suggested that she would have better luck if she said she's a Realtor, which is also a true statement.
> 
> Anyhow, she's with an engineer, so I guess it all works out.


Yep, she'll take him to the cleaners, then get a doctor for implants ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Yep, she'll take him to the cleaners, then get a doctor for implants ?


She doesn't need implants. She already has much bigger boobs than I do. (She wears a 38C bra.)


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> A girlfriend of mine says she always gets shot down when she says she's a lawyer.
> 
> I suggested that she would have better luck if she said she's a Realtor, which is also a true statement.
> 
> Anyhow, she's with an engineer, so I guess it all works out.


Who wants a wife/gf who works 60+ hours a week? Its not about being a lawyer but being in a time sink career.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Who wants a wife/gf who works 60+ hours a week? Its not about being a lawyer but being in a time sink career.


Actually, she has her own law firm, with a couple of employees. I did some temping for her too, as a favor.

But she does work a lot of hours anyway.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> She doesn't need implants. She already has much bigger boobs than I do. (She wears a 38C bra.)


A lawyer with a pair of 38s, that's one dangerous woman.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> A lawyer with a pair of 38s, that's one dangerous woman.


Sorry kid. But 38 is just the size of her rib cage area.
Doesn't tell you the size of the goods.

How do I know?

My friend needed measuring @Lissetti


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry kid. But 38 is just the size of her rib cage area.
> Doesu tell your the size of the goods.
> 
> How do I know?
> ...


I'm not making any comments, you're on your own when Lissetti reads this post, cya in the afterlife ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I see stalking Lissetti is working out for you!
> 
> @Lissetti


My hair is actually an auburn w/copper color. Looks very red out in the summer sunlight.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> My hair is actually an auburn w/copper color. Looks very red out in the summer sunlight.


That's great, but...
Hoping you can add insight to the, ummm _*wipes sweat from forehead*_, current topic.

FYI, @peteyvavs is more of a visual learner.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Alright @Cableguynoe... I'ma leave that one alone.

As all this talk about looks...growing up in Brooklyn, and being a tomboy running around building go-carts and skateboarding, most my friends were boys or tough Puerto Rican girls. I never was a "Maller." As a matter of fact I would hide in the trees with the boys and drop firecrackers, water balloons, or toothpaste (faux bird poop) down on the Mall Girls.

As I grew up and got into being an auto mechanic, and later driving Semi trucks for 9 years, I more vibed with the roughnecks. I don't base *too* much on looks, I mean no, you cant be tore up from the floor up or smell like armpits and ass and expect me to come your way, there's gotta be at least some level of attraction, but I more focus on personality and morals.

Also being that I grew up with roughnecks, come from blue collar, and still kick it with blue collar, rough talk doesn't bother me. I've walked by a group of men and have been called a hot piece of ass on more than one occasion. I take no offense.

This was often coming from truckers who spent so much time out on the road, they thought CB talk was just how regular folks talk. Not everyone is well spoken, but not all rough talk is meant maliciously. Sometimes these guys think that's the highest complement they just paid me.

As for the type of guys I don't date, some here already know from a series of posts I did in another thread about what I strongly avoid:

Tools.
*bags.
Pretty boys.
Brogrammers.
Club Rats.
Faux Thugs and real ones.
And just anyone trying too hard.

Likewise "Man Candy." Specifically guys who look like this:









Cuz I don't have time for a guy who spends more time and money on his face than I do on my car. Plus, he's going to be all kinds of butthurt if he shows up to pick me up for a date and I've been tinkering with my car all day and look like this, which I most often do on my days off.










Him: "Let's go to a 5 star restaurant."

Me: "Naw....I need a part for my car. Lets go to the "Pull -A-Part" junkyard and then after lets go off-roading."


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Red surge, run away as fast as you can.


Bloody awful!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Sorry kid. But 38 is just the size of her rib cage area.
> Doesn't tell you the size of the goods.
> 
> How do I know?
> ...


When I was in hs this boy looked at me and then he said, what are you, a C? ?

32c... don't know how he eyeballed it. I was wearing a loose sweatshirt.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Him: "Let's go to a 5 star restaurant."
> 
> Me: "Naw....I need a part for my car. Lets go to the "Pull -A-Part" junkyard and then after lets go off-roading."


If you can manipulate Row52 into a dating site, you have won the Internet. ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UberKitsa123 said:


> Fair enough, my mistake, I misunderstood what you meant. All I meant when I entered this debate lol, was as another poster mentioned, a genuine graceful compliment goes a long way and to not be afraid to give those types of compliments, and he may end up dating that beautiful brunette.


My jaw dropped reading someone being adult enough to say "my mistake"

That's the first time I ever read that on this site


sellkatsell44 said:


> When I was in hs this boy looked at me and then he said, what are you, a C? ?
> 
> 32c... don't know how he eyeballed it. I was wearing a loose sweatshirt.


Men run formulas and proportions in their head continuously when looking at the female body, it's something wired at birth


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's great, but...
> Hoping you can add insight to the, ummm _*wipes sweat from forehead*_, current topic.
> 
> FYI, @peteyvavs is more of a visual learner.





OldBay said:


> Who wants a wife/gf who works 60+ hours a week? Its not about being a lawyer but being in a time sink career.


Sugar momma comes to mind.



sellkatsell44 said:


> When I was in hs this boy looked at me and then he said, what are you, a C? ?
> 
> 32c... don't know how he eyeballed it. I was wearing a loose sweatshirt.


You should have replied what are a 3&a1/2.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Most humans are attracted to things that comfort them and make them feel good.


I'm attracted to money. Money comforts me. Money makes me feel good.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

I am exactly the same way! I am into cars too! I am always tinkering around with something on it.


Lissetti said:


> Alright @Cableguynoe... I'ma leave that one alone.
> 
> As all this talk about looks...growing up in Brooklyn, and being a tomboy running around building go-carts and skateboarding, most my friends were boys or tough Puerto Rican girls. I never was a "Maller." As a matter of fact I would hide in the trees with the boys and drop firecrackers, water balloons, or toothpaste (faux bird poop) down on the Mall Girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Proud owner of some 36 Ds ?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀ .. what has this post become


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Proud owner of some 36 Ds ?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀ .. what has this post become


Just another thread on a troll board.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Now you've gotta frequent that bar every night - just in case she might show up next week or the week after, or maybe next month or the month after or on your birthday, who can tell.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Just another thread on a troll board.


It really is a troll board ? I guess we just roll with it


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It really is a troll board ? I guess we just roll with it


Nice rack!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Proud owner of some 36 Ds ?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀ .. what has this post become


?

serious note, i sometimes envy those with a/b because there are tops I'd love to pull off but can't because i don't want to go braless often. I don't wear padded but I also can't go without the support. not trying to go under the knife before 60 or ever if I can help it.

I kind of cringe when I see anyone bigger then an A go braless just because... gravity.... but totally their choice.

and not just braless but when I was younger I had girlfriends that would be hateful. I apparently can't even wear a top that might show a "hint" of cleavage without them scolding/lecturing me and honestly, I'm not even in the d, e or f... one of the ladies I worked with upgraded her boobs to G ?.

She never complained about her back tho so she handled it like a champ.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ?
> 
> serious note, i sometimes envy those with a/b because there are tops I'd love to pull off but can't because i don't want to go braless often. I don't wear padded but I also can't go without the support. not trying to go under the knife before 60 or ever if I can help it.
> 
> ...


Stay in good shape. Eat healthy The girls will stay up.

Wear a bra during and for 18 mo after pregnancy. Other than that

Don't worry about what other people think. Just be happy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ?
> 
> serious note, i sometimes envy those with a/b because there are tops I'd love to pull off but can't because i don't want to go braless often. I don't wear padded but I also can't go without the support. not trying to go under the knife before 60 or ever if I can help it.
> 
> ...


I guess there is also the problem of no matter what I wear it looks slightly ****y. But is that really a problem ? ... be proud of your big tities ???


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Eat healthy


This is probably my downfall ??‍♀.

Always a sucker for a happy meal. 


Mkang14 said:


> I guess there is also the problem of no matter what I wear it looks slightly @@@@y. But is that really a problem ? ... be proud of your big tities ???


???

I've never thought of them as "big" but thank you 

More like average. But I'm ok with it. There are days I'm wistful for slightly smaller just so I could wear plunging back dresses w/o bra straps...

But it's not like SF gets the type of weather to wear those often but just this past weekend ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess there is also the problem of no matter what I wear it looks slightly @@@@y. But is that really a problem ? ... be proud of your big tities ???


No problem as long as your happy. Our Genetics are ours. Do the best with what ya got.



sellkatsell44 said:


> This is probably my downfall ??‍♀.
> 
> Always a sucker for a "*sushi*" meal.
> 
> ...


FIFY


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Proud owner of some 36 Ds ?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀ .. what has this post become


Ooooh, we having a competition now? So far I "win" at 40DDD. But it's not all its cracked up to be. Anyway, boobs are awesome, big or small ?



Amos69 said:


> Stay in good shape. Eat healthy The girls will stay up.


That'll help, but gravity will do what gravity does. I've heard wearing a bra pretty much 24/7 helps, but **** that. My bra is the first thing that comes off as soon as I get home at the end of the day!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> A lawyer with a pair of 38s, that's one dangerous woman.


Worse yet, that same woman has more than a half dozen handguns. When we get together for dinner, she always sits facing the door. (She says it's because people she has won lawsuits against can be pretty nasty.)

Her usual carry that's in her purse is a 380. When I ask her how many she owns, she says "I can't tell you. (haha)"

I can't tell you how many times I wish that she had a different sexual orientation.



Cableguynoe said:


> But 38 is just the size of her rib cage area.
> Doesn't tell you the size of the goods.


Now THAT is the truth. The number is the band size.

I'm 38 up top too. And mostly pretty flat. Thank goodness there are guys who like that.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

This thread took a weird turn, why are we telling people our bra size? Thats just strange to me :aliens:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberKitsa123 said:


> This thread took a weird turn, why are we telling people our bra size? Thats just strange to me :aliens:


In response to a comment about breast implants, I mentioned the boobs that a girlfriend of mine has.

The guys just went to town on the subject after that.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberKitsa123 said:


> This thread took a weird turn, why are we telling people our bra size? Thats just strange to me :aliens:


It is somewhat rideshare related. The weight I gained from sitting in my car all day bumped me up a cup size ?


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Proud owner of some 36 Ds ?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀?‍♀ .. what has this post become


Female version of a peenie measuring contest???? :roflmao:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's great, but...
> Hoping you can add insight to the, ummm _*wipes sweat from forehead*_, current topic.
> 
> FYI, @peteyvavs is more of a visual learner.


You're absolutely correct, I


UberKitsa123 said:


> This thread took a weird turn, why are we telling people our bra size? Thats just strange to me :aliens:


shhhh, I love this discussion


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Ooooh, we having a competition now? So far I "win" at 40DDD. But it's not all its cracked up to be. Anyway, boobs are awesome, big or small ?


Wowza


Moonrider said:


> Female version of a peenie measuring contest???? :roflmao:


If it was I lost by a couple of Ds @ariel5466 ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Wowza
> 
> If it was I lost by a couple of Ds @ariel5466 ?


A through ZZZZ they're all beautiful.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wowza
> 
> If it was I lost by a couple of Ds @ariel5466 ?


LOL it's all good, like I said, boobs are great, no matter the size ?

I'm sure that someone would have me beat if more ladies chimed in. I get all my big-boob-problem solutions from my mother-in-law, whose cup size is somewhere in the middle of the alphabet. When my husband and I decide to have a kid, if we have a girl I'm probably going to have to start saving up for a reduction surgery so she won't be forced to walk on all fours from being weighed down by her chest ?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I kind of cringe when I see anyone bigger then an A go braless just because... gravity.... but totally their choice.
> 
> one of the ladies I worked with upgraded her boobs to G ?.


This is what I always wanted to know..... why there are always lots of braless aunties at their 40-50s in Walmart or Kroger? For better ventilation perhaps or to showcase their bodies? The first time visiting the underwear section I couldn't believe what I saw. DDD!!! How is that even possible in physiological anatomy :eeking:?

Speaking of the cup size.... What can I say about your co-worker... LOL I used to be proud of leaving a cleavage in addition to filling up the groove of my fancy bridesmaid dress. However, after attending the first annual dinner in the States, I do feel embarrassed and also somehow inferior (not sure if this is the right word) ?

Nothing personal, I do not feel jealous in any part; rather I truly marvel ladies in this country can tolerate the tremendous amount of stress exerted to the spinal cord opsies:.



Christinebitg said:


> In response to a comment about breast implants, I mentioned the boobs that a girlfriend of mine has.
> 
> The guys just went to town on the subject after that.


As you may have noticed, we ladies have contributed significantly to the discussion too ?.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Th


ariel5466 said:


> LOL it's all good, like I said, boobs are great, no matter the size ?
> 
> I'm sure that someone would have me beat if more ladies chimed in. I get all my big-boob-problem solutions from my mother-in-law, whose cup size is somewhere in the middle of the alphabet. When my husband and I decide to have a kid, if we have a girl I'm probably going to have to start saving up for a reduction surgery so she won't be forced to walk on all fours from being weighed down by her chest ?


They do make some good back braces, so you now have options.



ariel5466 said:


> LOL it's all good, like I said, boobs are great, no matter the size ?
> 
> I'm sure that someone would have me beat if more ladies chimed in. I get all my big-boob-problem solutions from my mother-in-law, whose cup size is somewhere in the middle of the alphabet. When my husband and I decide to have a kid, if we have a girl I'm probably going to have to start saving up for a reduction surgery so she won't be forced to walk on all fours from being weighed down by her chest ?


Ohhh noooo, not a bobbie reduction, you'll break our ❤

Yes you have and I appreciate it, TATA?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

This thread exploded once we started talking about boobs!



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The first time visiting the underwear section I couldn't believe what I saw. DDD!!! How is that even possible in physiological anatomy :eeking:?


It's very possible. I have a friend who's a DD _after _getting a reduction at 19 because she was having so many problems, I don't remember what she says she was before her surgery but they were massive, and unfortunately painful.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Nothing personal, I do not feel jealous in any part; rather I truly marvel ladies in this country can tolerate the tremendous amount of stress exerted to the spinal cord opsies:


It's more about stress on your upper back muscles, which can be mitigated by exercising, but sometimes it's just too much and that's when women get reductions. Fortunately the only time I've had a problem with upper back pain was when I was working in the kitchen at a Buffalo Wild Wings. Within a week of leaving that job the pain went away and hasn't come back.



peteyvavs said:


> They do make some good back braces, so you now have options.


Tried that when I was working in the kitchen, it didn't work for me though and was very uncomfortable.



peteyvavs said:


> Ohhh noooo, not a bobbie reduction, you'll break our ❤


LOL I was referring to my possible future daughter, because the genetics on both my side and my husband's means that she'd probably have basketball boobs ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> This thread exploded once we started talking about boobs!
> 
> It's very possible. I have a friend who's a DD _after _getting a reduction at 19 because she was having so many problems, I don't remember what she says she was before her surgery but they were massive, and unfortunately painful.
> 
> ...


That may be true, but she'll be seen as a Goddess ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Some threads create bad mental images, and some threads create good mental images.

This thread has created great mental images.

I can’t wait to refresh the page...
:biggrin: :laugh::roflmao:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> This thread exploded once we started talking about boobs!


 that's not the only thing that exploded


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I didn't realize brunettes still existed. You must not be in Dallas. Hot brunettes and redheads are definitely a breath of fresh air


What you mean? All blondes?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hehe, Can't remember for sure but I believe my exwife said she was a GG. They were a sight to behold.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

First there was hump day Wednesday. Today I declare boob day Thursday. ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

We


VanGuy said:


> Hehe, Can't remember for sure but I believe my exwife said she was a GG. They were a sight to behold. :smiles:


We all know about those TATAs ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh my


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

That's just cheating.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> That's just cheating. :smiles:


Never heard a guy complain before...


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Well that's just because I'm not there watching. Would be a different story.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Never heard a guy complain before...


Send me a pic, I promise I am not going to complain... ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Never heard a guy complain before...


Wait for the response from Miami kid, he still plays with his sock puppet.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Took 2 rides today through Uber and the second, I picked up the most beautiful brunette ever through X.
> 
> Great conversation, lips eyes hips .. the smoothest female voice in the world, I have never heard a voice so smooth from the next seat over. Way too used to hearing something along the lines of OMG/LIKE/OMG _Whole Foods kale matcha yoga_
> 
> ...


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

(.)(.) = ❤


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> (.)(.) = ❤


LOL we hijacked your thread with boobies ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I applaud everyone's support of breasts ?????. We are a very accepting bunch.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> LOL we hijacked your thread with boobies ?


Boobies and jacked seem like they go hand in hand ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> (.)(.) = ❤


A cups? :laugh:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

NotMe said:


> I have extensive statistics, unfortunately pretty female pax never tip.


Why should they... men shower them with expensive gifts. Once they reach 30, they start to tip, looks going away and reality slowly setting in. For the first time , they have to earn money by working .


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> A cups? :laugh:


( . ) ( . )

There ya go

I tried adding more spaces but they went away once it posted ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> It is somewhat rideshare related. The weight I gained from sitting in my car all day bumped me up a cup size ?


I need all the help I can get! LOL


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> LOL we hijacked your thread with boobies ?


You all did... this took a turn for ...

The best :thumbup:

I love anything I can grab, big or small

Disclaimer: I prefer big and bouncy on the lower back side


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Disclaimer: I prefer big and bouncy on the lower back side


I will buy you a trampoline for Xmas :roflmao:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I need all the help I can get! LOL


I'm a TATA doctor


Christinebitg said:


> I need all the help I can get! LOL


I'm the TATA doctor, just make an appointment.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm the TATA doctor, just make an appointment.


No, I've decided to keep trying my luck with religion.

You know, that thing where they say He'll do anything for you if you just ask it in His name. (haha)

"Oh God, could I please wake up with a nice set of boobs in the morning? They don't have to be as big as Mom's, but some improvement would be good."


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> No, I've decided to keep trying my luck with religion.
> 
> You know, that thing where they say He'll do anything for you if you just ask it in His name. (haha)
> 
> "Oh God, could I please wake up with a nice set of boobs in the morning? They don't have to be as big as Mom's, but some improvement would be good."


Don't worry. As you get older they will start looking bigger as gravity takes hold. :roflmao:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> No, I've decided to keep trying my luck with religion.
> 
> You know, that thing where they say He'll do anything for you if you just ask it in His name. (haha)
> 
> "Oh God, could I please wake up with a nice set of boobs in the morning? They don't have to be as big as Mom's, but some improvement would be good."


WOW, your in luck, I'm also the liaison between the boobie Gods and women.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> WOW, your in luck, I'm also the liaison between the boobie Gods and women.


Are you the titi doctor or liaison or both


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Are you the titi doctor or liaison or both


I multitask!


----------

